# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  pecherze ,popekane naczynka,brazowe plamki

## utomou

Dzisiaj zauwazylam u mojego chlopaka zmiany. Ma je sam nie wie jak dlugo. Od strony wewnetrznego kacika,blizej teczowki w kazdym oku ma pecherzyk wypelniony jakby zoltym plynem.poza tym liczne popekane naczynka i brazowe malenkie przebarwienia.Nosi okulary,ma 43 lata.co to moze byc?(jesli ma to znaczenie,jest afrykanczykiem)

----------


## utomou



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możliwe, że to z przemęczenia. Kiedy siedzę za długo przy komputerze albo nie śpię w ogóle to mam całe czerwone oczy. Udaj się do okulisty albo kup na własną rękę kropelki nawilżające (polecam Systane Balance). Jeśli krople nie będą pomagać udaj się wtedy do okulisty.

----------


## utomou

zaczerwieniami bym sie tak bardzo nie przejmowala,najbardziej martwia mnie te bable..przypominaja bable jak po oparzeniu,wypelnione sa plynem...slabo widac na zdjeciu,ale w oku na zdjeciu po lewej,w wewnetrznym kaciku,widac wypuklosc....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słabo widać na zdjęciu. Radzę umówić się do okulisty.

----------

